

7 Marketing Lessons Learned From Acquiring StrideApp - dylanlacom
http://www.quicksprout.com/2014/07/14/7-marketing-lessons-learned-from-acquiring-a-startup/

======
EveretteTaylor
"Perfect is overrated" \- so true.

